# Powering Wally receiver with portable power pack



## IdahoGuy (Jun 18, 2019)

If it is possible, I would like to power my WALLY Dish receiver with some sort of portable power pack so I don't have to run my generator. I know I can get an inverter but don't want to go through the hassle of it. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------

